# No news today?



## Polyhedral_Columbia (Jan 25, 2016)

I feel sad and disappointed when there's not a fresh news item when I check EN World on Mondays (or other weekdays).

What're the latest updates on DM Guild releases? There's stuff coming out every day. (e.g. I saw 5E Maztica and Kara-Tur sourcebooks there!)
What're the latest kickstarters and OSR releases?
Anything!

I prefer that EN World not forget that it was originally a news site. Repeated (though occasional) disappointment is what leads viewers to eventually not bother. Still, thanks to Morrus and other EN World staff writers for their service. Mostly a good job.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 27, 2016)

I count 5 news articles on Monday, the day you posted this, and nearly 20 over the week preceding it, including breaking the news of Ravenloft before it was announced, covering the actual announcement, compiling all information about it from various sources, compiling the DMs Guild AMA, reporting on WotC at Gen Con, coverage of Gygax magazine, the new Traveller RPG, a historical look at the Fireball, and more. 

I don't have any plans to list all the new DMs Guild releases each day, or all the new Kickstarters. I did post a "One Week In" article about the most popular DMs Guild stuff though.


----------



## Polyhedral_Columbia (Jan 31, 2016)

There was no news in the morning, at least in my US Eastern Timezone. I'm not lying. Those 5 articles came later in the day. Good stuff.

And I have experienced that lag occasionally on some other days, over the past year (not necessarily last week). That is my experience.

You have your own legitimate experience from your side of the screen. You make a good case.

Nice check in with DM Guild, one week in. The 5E SRD, and the opening of the FR and D&D brands to self-published sales, is a game changer. Even though I've been "anti-Hasbro", I admit that this bold and creative move by Mearls leapfrogs Paizo.

Okay, okay...you're doing good work. Today I patronized a Copper membership in EN World in gratitude.


----------

